# Help a Canadian out shop local



## Gordinho (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello. I'm looking to get a japanese knife as me and my wife would like to upgrade from our Victorinox knife into something nicer. It's basically the best knife we have and we don't love it. Anyway, holding a knife is important to me before making a decision and since we live across from Ottawa we'd ideally like to get it from Knifewear. I'd prefer a Japanese handle.

We already have a few other more specialized knifes so we're looking for our first japanese knife to do most of the chopping, let's say a gyuto 210mm. After some initial reading and research I thought we would be ok getting the FUJIMOTO NASHIJI GYUTO 210MM. My understanding is that this knife is basically sold by several shops under different names. The blade must be ok since some people make some really nice handles for them  But is it overpriced or should we really avoid it? We understand CS so maintenance won't be an issue for us.

But then I thought... could I get something nicer for a little bit more? I don't love the look of the knife and I've read lots of mixed reviews about the handle. I'm willing to go up to ~CAD$350 for an amazing deal but ideally 250-270. I see about 20 gyuto knives here in Ottawa's store up to $350 but not sure how impactful different steel type will be. If you could suggest a few knifes I should definitely check out when I go to the store that would be wonderful 

Anyway, thanks for any tips


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Canadian Shopping Guide


So you’re here – congrats, it’s a great place to be. On KKF I mean, obviously. Being here, HERE, with this guide, if you’re really interested and not just curious to see, means you are Canadian, and possibly thinking your purchasing options within the vastness of J-knives will be poor. It’s...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Just so you know there are other options.


----------



## Gordinho (Dec 19, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> The Ultimate Canadian Shopping Guide
> 
> 
> So you’re here – congrats, it’s a great place to be. On KKF I mean, obviously. Being here, HERE, with this guide, if you’re really interested and not just curious to see, means you are Canadian, and possibly thinking your purchasing options within the vastness of J-knives will be poor. It’s...
> ...



Thank you. I did see that but wasn't planning on doing mail orders since I'd like to hold the knife beforehand. If I were to mail order, are there some knifes I should check in this price range ?


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 20, 2021)

Ottawa: Tosho is in Toronto and Sharp Knife Shop at Hamilton close to Toronto.

Knifewear can sort you out. Just never found they had so great prices.


----------

